# Quickset



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Any way of speeding the process up? I do smaller start to finish carpentry renos and its a real time waster to wait for coats to dry. I saw a drywaller add powder once to his mud, but i didnt get what brand it was. If i could blast through tape coat to final sand in a day, that would be just dreamy. Any (serious) tips on speeding up the sets?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

pfloyd said:


> Any way of speeding the process up? I do smaller start to finish carpentry renos and its a real time waster to wait for coats to dry. I saw a drywaller add powder once to his mud, but i didnt get what brand it was. If i could blast through tape coat to final sand in a day, that would be just dreamy. Any (serious) tips on speeding up the sets?


How old are you?
Where are you?
Where have you been?
Look here....
http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso...s/SHEETROCK_Brand_Durabond_Joint_Compound.htm


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm 36 and my shoe size is 9. I like long walks and poetry readings.

Seriously, we dont have that product here, at least I havent seen it.Says its hard to sand, so thats a red flag for me. Can you use it for the first two and then regular for the finish or is there sanding conflicts? Lots of Synko and Best Mud in The Joint. I'll have to find a wholesaler. 

I also live in a Beach Grove (Tsawwasen).


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Easy sand:

They make a 5 minute, 10 minute...up to a 90 minute setting compound.

http://europe.usg.com/index.php?id=1933


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

pfloyd said:


> I also live in a Beach Grove (Tsawwasen).


Ours is a grove of beech trees.

Like Atlantic said, _Easy Sand_ is their
top coat brand.
There is some product in your area
that is the same type of stuff,
there are some finishers on the site 
(from your area)
who talk about using setting compound.
Your local box store probably carries
something like.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

It is a pain to sand, but only if you leave it too thick.

The trick (as with all muding) is multiple THIN coats. 

If I'm patching a deep hole or doing big fills...I'll pack it with a thick batch (very little water) so it will set faster before skimming.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

pfloyd said:


> I also live in a Beach Grove (Tsawwasen).


Did you mean: Tsawwassen?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

The easy sand is literally: Easy to sand.

When we have rushed small patches, we'll use either the 5,10,or the 20.

Small jobs: We use the 45 or the 90, and it allows us to go from hung shtterock to finished coat in a day. Sand the next.

FWIW: We ony use ready mix light weight for the actual finish coat. We find it comes out less granular than if using the easy sand for the top coat.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

EasySand is the Kleenex of setting compounds. It works, but I have found another brand, Sta-Smooth by National Gypsum that mixes smoother, sets more predictably and is a little easier to sand. If you can get it, try it out.

I still use Easy Sand because it's readily available everywhere, but if I can get Sta-Smooth, that's what I prefer.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I like ez sand. I also like to throw a handful of diamond on the hawk with it. let it dry. Then dry knife it smooth (diamond makes this possible). Then on and off with light weight ( so it's not a smooth texture). If it's patches no need to sand. If bigger, then light sand sweeps should work.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

BUTCHERMAN said:


> I like ez sand. I also like to throw a handful of diamond on the hawk with it. let it dry. Then dry knife it smooth (diamond makes this possible). Then on and off with light weight ( so it's not a smooth texture). If it's patches no need to sand. If bigger, then light sand sweeps should work.



Butcherman pm me the process you are talkin about. It sounds bada55. Thanks

Nate


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Drywall1 said:


> Butcherman pm me the process you are talkin about. It sounds bada55. Thanks
> 
> Nate


Sure thing, lets say you go to a job and they removed a window and they want you to patch the opening and make it part of the wall. After you sheetrock it apply mesh. Mix ez sand 45 loose like taping mud. Load your hawk, open a space in the middle ( like you would to put gravy on mashed potatoes). Put a handful or two of diamond in the mix and spin it (until you get your desired thickness). Slap into the mesh on then off (to set the mesh). Then do your first coat. If done right it should set up in about 15 minutes, but the ez sand you mixed should still be fresh (in the bucket). When set do a dry knife knock down. This will not only take out the laps but even out any high spots. Be sure to stand up the knife in stead of laying flat and sweep diagonaly. Then load the hawk again (with diamond) and skim coat pulling in the opposite direction. Let set. Then polish on and off with light weight joint compound in the direction the light goes acrossed it. If done right 1 mix of ez sand is needed and the whole finishing process is about and hour. More coats may be needed but as you experiment you will come up with you own methods and tricks. Don't mix the diamond in the bucket unless the project is big enough to take the bucket in 20 minutes. Drying times are different on MR,XP and painted surfaces. Also don't dry knife too much or it will peel. When this sets you may think it's wet, the test is touch it if you leave finger indentations it's not ready. If you can touch without marks you can still smooth it dry. Get back to me with any questions.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I may get picked on for asking, but what exactly is diamond, other than what my wife wants more of?


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> I may get picked on for asking, but what exactly is diamond, other than what my wife wants more of?


It' a type of veneer plaster. Compared to plaster of paris it's more durable. It sets up just as quick but smooths out much better.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Butcher, I'm going to experiment at home with your technique, I think it will help me someday!:notworthy


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> Thanks Butcher, I'm going to experiment at home with your technique, I think it will help me someday!:notworthy


Good luck, you will find alot of uses for this once you get it down. Especialy if you do final phase patching. Which i now find a demand for. You can save hours in set up and mixing time.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't see the 20, 45, 90 easy sand at the drywall suppliers here either. They say that commercial contractors never ask for it. However Rona has it, home depot has a 90 minute, and then there's quick set everywhere, but for actual 20 min go to rona. And it is not easy to sand, always cover it with a good coat of multi purpose. For the small jobs that I use it for, I find I can get all my coats on in a day, then come back the next to sand


----------



## chadstaping (Mar 6, 2008)

Understand aswell if you plan to tape, load, coat, and sand in one day, you will most likely have falshing and such. This is because even though the products set up in 15/30/45/90 minutes they don't actually cure for over 30 days. This wil still cause shrinking to a certain degree. So be carefull you are not working in a sunlight prone room.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Mixing with veneer tends to help the curing problem. Remember plaster finishes were done without sanding. I find on kitchen or bath jobs an extra skim and wider build out seems to solve that problem. You may not believe it but the painters i talk to seem to have no problems painting. Also i check on the jobs after prime coats (which are usally 1-2 weeks after) and see no problems. Even with kitchens which are lighting nightmares.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.hamiltonnorthwest.com/FP_HamiltonPatchingCompounds.asp


----------

